# Fantasy Horned Frog (Ceratophrys cornuta x cranwelli)



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you to Rain (and Reiyuu) I picked this little beauty up this morning.


































































Its new house
I will be rehoming the frog to a bigger tank within the next month.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

He looks ace mate, good luck with him


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I love pacman frogs, got bitten by one in work. :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I imagine it's quite amusing to see if you're not on the receiving end lol


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice frog

arnt they a mixture between Chaco and Surinams??


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

They're a hybrid. Cornuta mixed with cranwelli. 

Here's a new pic


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hes lovely :flrt:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Think he's a she and yep can't wait to see it her grow up


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice frog. Whats her feeding response like? I ask because Ive heard that cornutas can be difficult feeders.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

She's gobbled up everything I've given her so far without issue.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> She's gobbled up everything I've given her so far without issue.


She was always a great feeder. I'm glad you're happy


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep very happy, thank you  I have to say that if you do ever keep horned frogs again not to use moss. They can accidentally ingest it when eating and it's been known to kill.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

That has a face only a mother could love. Ugly little blighter ain't it? But in the nicest possible way


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Nooo it has a lovely face!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Nooo it has a lovely face!


 Looks like it fell out of an 'ugly tree' and hit every branch on the way down lol. Mind you, it looks a bit like my ex and I suppose I loved him once.
Most girls kiss a frog and it turns into a prince. Me, I kissed a prince and he turned into a frog :crazy:


----------

